# Extended Warranties



## Lane (Jul 11, 2002)

We just purchased a 1994 Dutch Star 34' with a Ford 460 in it. It has 52000 miles on the coach. We are going to take delivery soon on this unit and have been advised by the dealership to purchase a 4 year extended warranty for almost $4000.00. We would love to hear from anyone the pros and cons of purchasing a warranty. We would also like to hear opinions of purchasing an extended warranty over the internet as opposed to thruough a dealership. It appears to be less spendy to purchase a warranty off the internet. We also realize if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is as far as internet purchases. Please help. Thanks!


----------

